# Strange problem with my web search

## Fulgurance

Hello, recently, i have suspicious and strange problem. When i launch any search with mozilla, my search results are redirecting to wisss.xyz.

I suspect security problem, but i'm not an expert.

Look this screenshot:

https://zupimages.net/up/19/09/jp15.png

(look URL)

Normally, i use duckduckgo...

----------

## eccerr0r

Is DDG the only website that has issues? (g00gle has issues too?  Also if you type duckduckgo.com directly into the url bar, does it change to wisss?)

Do you have any addons? (Disable all browser addons)

Do you have any proxies? (direct connection to internet)

Who is your ISP if no to the above...

----------

## Fulgurance

Yes, with duckduckgo,google, or other, the same problem.My search is redirecting.

I have found the source of problem. I don't know why, but i have extension he do that. Solved !

----------

## eccerr0r

that's a nasty addon, at least you found it...now whether it's a necessary addon or not...

----------

## Ant P.

No addon that does things like that behind your back is ever necessary. Report it as malware if you have the time.

----------

## krinn

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Report it as malware if you have the time.

 

totally agree there.

----------

